# Laminate Worktop - New built



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi All,

so might be going into a new built home, some stuff already chosen for us and it was laminate worktop.

my question is, could i put down ceramic coating on to the worktop, help with stains, marks and maybe be gloss?

i used ceramic coating from carbon collective before for wheels and calipers. so going to use ceramic on the showers doors and maybe outside windows.


any advice would be great thanks.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

This might just me but I wouldn't want to be using a nano coating on a food preparation surface.


----------



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

Starbuck88 said:


> This might just me but I wouldn't want to be using a nano coating on a food preparation surface.


food preparation would not be done of the worktop, have 2 boards where is it done. thanks anyway


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

what a stupid question


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

THE CHAMP said:


> what a stupid question


How is this a stupid question?

It's not like he's asking if water is wet. There are plenty of places around the house cleaning products have been used successful i.e shower doors etc


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

nothing stopping a bit of trial and error mate, however it might make it very slick (think of the bars in the old westerns sliding the beers all the way down haha)

Not sure how hygienic it would make it though mate.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Is nothing wrong with the idea.
I don’t think it would have a negative influence on food safety, in the end ho much product will there be on the worktop left after buffing?

But I don’t think it last, household cleaning products are very harsh, the most car products don’t react /bond very well with surfaces used in the interior.
Ever tried to wax or coat a toilet bowl :lol, doesn’t last very long :wall:

In my old house I had my kitchen and internal doors finished in 2k car paint (proper primer and spraypaint and baked in a car oven) that reacted very good on car products after. 

Most kitchen worktops are finished in a way where they don’t are susceptible to absorption of any product.

But my advice would be give it a go, if it doesn’t work, lesson learned, if it does work enjoy your work.

Word of warning, check if the coating and it’s solvent doesn’t react with the finished product, just try it on a inconspicuous place.

Good luck, have fun.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Caledoniandream said:


> Ever tried to wax or coat a toilet bowl :lol, doesn't last very long :wall:


HANG ON, What now?



Caledoniandream said:


> In my old house I had my kitchen and internal doors finished in 2k car paint (proper primer and spraypaint and baked in a car oven) that reacted very good on car products after.


Double What Now?

Why mate?


----------



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks those who gave a positive reply back. Been asking around, most saying to wrap it instead and got the choice of colour too. 

Definitely ceramic coating the shower glass and backing hob plate and sink.

Thanks anyway


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Don’t wrap it, there’s always the slight chance you may put a hot pan or something on the surface and it will blister and burn, and it will show up every single mark. The laminate on kitchen work surface is some pretty hard and resistant to almost anything you can throw at it, (apart from a soldering iron, don’t ask me how I know)


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

vsideboy said:


> HANG ON, What now?
> 
> Double What Now?
> 
> Why mate?


Why not ? If it helps :lol: :lol:

Not want beading in your bog ?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Justanothersept said:


> Thanks those who gave a positive reply back. Been asking around, most saying to wrap it instead and got the choice of colour too.
> 
> Definitely ceramic coating the shower glass and backing hob plate and sink.
> 
> Thanks anyway


Do you not like the laminate that they're using ?

Can it not be swapped / pay for a different one ?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

The first question would be why? A ceramic coating would only stop stuff from sticking to it, make it easier to clean and slightly more hydrophobic, all qualities that are already built in to laminate worktops anyway. The main drawback with laminates is that they are susceptible to damage, once the surface is broken it gives water and other substances access to the more sensitive core material, which ceramic will do absolutely nothing to prevent. 

So, again, why?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Justanothersept said:


> Thanks those who gave a positive reply back. Been asking around, most saying to wrap it instead and got the choice of colour too.
> 
> Definitely ceramic coating the shower glass and backing hob plate and sink.
> 
> Thanks anyway


Why would you go to the expense of wrapping a worktop? A wrap on a worktop wouldn't last, it would get torn, bubble up, get scratched.

What you have can't be that bad surely?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> HANG ON, What now?
> 
> Double What Now?
> 
> Why mate?


You have to try anything.

The reason the kitchen was painted in 2k was that it's uv resistant, and white doesn't yellow.
The people who bought the house never changed, doors and kitchen are still in a mint condition


----------

